# Stop-Loss (New Kimberly Peirce Movie)



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

new movie from Boys dont cry director...in my daily scouring of IMDb to kill time i came upon this upon searching for ryan phillippe...i gotta say, for having heard zero about this movie previous to today...the trailer looks pretty good...not a bad cast either.


----------

